# Ο Ρότζερ Μουρ και ο Ρογήρος Βάκων



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

Όχι, δεν αποφάσισα να καταπιαστώ με τα ζευγάρια εξελληνισμένων ονομάτων και σύγχρονων μεταγραφών (π.χ. Φραγκίσκος – Φράνσις, Γουλιέλμος – Γουίλιαμ, Ριχάρδος – Ρίτσαρντ, Ροβέρτος – Ρόμπερτ, Ούγος – Χιου κ.λπ.). Αν και δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να πω ότι οι συνδυασμοί _Ρότζερ Βάκων_ ή _Ρογήρος Μπέικον_ θα ήταν τερατώδεις.

Το μήνυμα, αν όχι το νήμα, αφορά τον *Ρογήρο*. Όνομα γερμανικής (τευτονικής) καταγωγής: από τις λέξεις _hrôd_ και _gêr_, _φήμη_ και _δόρυ_ (δηλ. _δουρικλειτός_, ξακουστός στο δόρυ, όπως έλεγε ο Όμηρος για τον Μενέλαο). Συγγενές ήταν το αγγλοσαξονικό _Hrothgar_, που αντικαταστάθηκε από το εξαγγλισμένο _Roger_. Από εκεί και οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές εκδοχές: _Rüdiger, Rutger, Ruggero_ (ιταλικά), _Rogelio_ (ισπανικά) και το λατινικό *Rogerius*. Έχω την υποψία ότι στην Αγγλία έφτιαξαν και το λατινοπρεπές _Rogerus_ (μια και το επίσημο λατινικό είναι _Rogerius_). Και στα ελληνικά *Ρογήρος*. Ούτε *_Ρογήριος_ ούτε *_Ρογέριος_.

_*Old Roger*_ λέγανε παλιά το διάβολο, και κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι από εκεί ονομάστηκε *Jolly Roger* η γνωστή πειρατική σημαία με τη νεκροκεφαλή. Υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλες εκδοχές για την προέλευσή της. 





Το ρήμα _roger_, μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον, σήμαινε «πηδώ» (με την οχευτική σημασία του — σχέση με το δόρυ;), αλλά πιο γνωστή είναι η χρήση με τη σημασία «ελήφθη» (_message *R*eceived_ μέσω του _R for Roger_ των Άγγλων αεροπόρων), «σύμφωνοι», «επικυρώνω λήψη».

Περισσότερα μπορεί να μας πει ο κατ’ όνομα αρμόδιος ή να βρείτε εδώ:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogerius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolly_Roger
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogerius_(physician)
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=roger+that


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 29, 2009)

Καλησπέρα !

Να απαντήσω λοιπόν επί προσωπικού!

Φυσικά και είναι Ρογήρος. Οφείλω, όμως, να εξηγήσω γιατί η γραφή "Ρογέριος" στο όνομα χρήστη. Και η εξήγηση βρίσκεται στο άβαταρ (ΟΚ την αβατάρα):



Ελπίζω η εικόνα να εξηγεί το γιατί επέλεξα μια ανορθόδοξη (για τα σημερινά δεδομένα) "μεταγραφή" του Roger/ Rogerius. Άλλωστε, δεν ξέρω από πότε απαντά στα ελληνικά η απόδοση "Ρογήρος" (έχω βάσιμες υποψίες ότι αυτό συνέβη κατά τους νεώτερους χρόνους, πιθανότατα μόλις τον 19ο αι., αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος, ούτε μπορώ να προσκομίσω αποδεικτικά στοιχεία). 
Αντιθέτως, το τμήμα ελληνικής γλώσσας της καγκελαρίας του Ρογήρου του Β΄ της Σικελίας (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_II_de_Sicile) επέλεξε διαφορετική οδό και μετέγραψε το όνομα του μονάρχη ως "Ρογέριος" (και μάλιστα "Ρογέριος Ρηξ", όχι βασιλεύς ή κάτι άλλο). Προφανώς, αυτή η μετατροπή στα ελληνικά φάνηκε φυσικότερη σε εκείνους τους άξιους προκατόχους μας. Οι περισσότεροι ελληνόφωνοι στην αυλή των Νορμανδών βασιλέων της Σικελίας ήταν Έλληνες από τα βόρεια και τα ανατολικά του νησιού - Μεσσήνη και Συρακούσες κυρίως - ή από την Απουλία. 
Η σημαντικότερη εξαίρεση ήταν ο Γεώργιος ο Αντιοχεύς (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_d'Antioche), μια από τις γοητευτικότερες τυχοδιωκτικές μορφές του Μεσαίωνα: ο Ρογήρος ο Β΄ τον "προσέλαβε" ενώ εκείνος υπηρετούσε στην αυλή των εμίρηδων της Μαχντία στη σημερινή Τυνησία. Ο Γεώργιος έφερε τον τίτλο του "εμίρη των εμίρηδων" (κι αυτό είναι θέμα άλλου ποστ, αλλά από τον εμίρη καταλήξαμε στον αμιράλη/ ναύαρχο): ήταν ουσιαστικά ο πρωθυπουργός του Ρογήρου (και φυσικά ο ναύαρχός του). Το 1143 έχτισε στο Παλέρμο την εκκλησία που έμεινε γνωστή ως Santa-Maria-dell'Ammiraglio (σήμερα οι περισσότεροι τη λένε Μαρτοράνα, και παρεμπ. λειτουργεί ως ορθόδοξη εκκλησία): από εκεί προέρχεται και η επισυναπτόμενη εικόνα με το ψηφιδωτό που αναπαριστά τον Ρογήρο ντυμένο σαν βυζαντινό ηγεμόνα να στέφεται από τον Χριστό. Στα ψηφιδωτά της εκκλησίας αυτής, σε άλλα μνημεία στο Παλέρμο, σε όσα ελληνόφωνα έγγραφα της νορμανδικής αυλής σώζονται ο Ρογήρος αναφέρεται πάντα ως "Ρογέριος Ρηξ". Άρα, η απόδοση αυτή του ονόματος απαντά τουλάχιστον από τις αρχές του 12ου αι. και μάλιστα όχι μόνο στη Σικελία και Κάτω Ιταλία, αλλά και στο ίδιο το Βυζάντιο (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioannes_Rogerios_Dalassenos). Οπότε, θαρρώ πως τα lettres de noblesse δεν του λείπουν, ακόμη κι αν σήμερα μας ακούγεται παράξενο και πιθανώς βαρβαρικό. 

ΥΓ: Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για τη συναρπαστική (σαν μυθιστόρημα) ιστορία των Νορμανδών βασιλέων της Σικελίας και της Κάτω Ιταλίας μια καλή εισαγωγή είναι το βιβλίο του Pierre Aubé: _Les empires normands d'Orient_, εκδ. Perrin 1991 (ανατύπ. 2006). Ο ίδιος έχει γράψει και μια πληρέστατη βιογραφία του Ρογήρου (εκδ. Payot 2001). Τέλος πάντων, μιλάμε για ανθρώπους με σκανδιναβικό και γαλλικό αίμα,που είχαν τη γαλλική ως μητρική γλώσσα, αλλά μιλούσαν και λατινικά, ελληνικά και αραβικά, ντύνονταν σαν βυζαντινοί αυτοκράτορες και διατηρούσαν χαρέμια σαν μουσουλμάνοι εμίρηδες. Εκεί να δείτε διαπολιτισμικότητα (αλλά και πολιτικό ρεαλισμό). 

ΥΓ 2: Το ξέρω ότι δεν απέφυγα τη φλυαρία, αλλά ήταν επί "προσωπικού θέματος", τί να κάνω...


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι κάποια όμορφη ιστορία θα διαβάζαμε. Οπωσδήποτε το _Ρογέριος_ ακούγεται «παράξενο», αλλά όχι «βαρβαρικό». Αντιθέτως, αυτό θα περίμενε κανείς να προκύπτει από το _Rogerius_, αλλά μας προέκυψε το _Ρογήρος_ από το _Roger_ ή το _Rogerus_ και με αυτό θα πορευτούμε τώρα. Ή με το λαϊκότατο Ρότζερ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ρήμα _roger_, μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον, σήμαινε «πηδώ» (με την οχευτική σημασία του — σχέση με το δόρυ;), αλλά πιο γνωστή είναι η χρήση με τη σημασία «ελήφθη» (_message *R*eceived_ μέσω του _R for Roger_ των Άγγλων αεροπόρων), «σύμφωνοι», «επικυρώνω λήψη».


 

Οι σλανγκ χρήσεις του _*roger*_, κατά χρονολογική σειρά εμφάνισης στην αγγλική:
16ος αι.: *χήνα* [από το κύριο όνομα _Roger_]
16ος αι. (προφ. _ρόγκερ_): *περιπλανώμενος ζητιάνος που προσποιείται ότι είναι φτωχός λόγιος από την Οξφόρδη ή το Κέμπριτζ* [πιθ. (λόγω του ήχου 'γκ', παρά το 'ge') παραφθορά από το _rogue_]
τέλη 17ου - αρχές 19ου αι.: *βαλίτσα* [πιθ. από διαλ. _roger_ = _κοιλιά γουρουνιού_]
τέλη 17ου αι. μέχρι σήμερα: *πέος* [από _roger_ = _ταύρος_ (λέει το _Cassell's_), αλλά συνδέεται και με το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν άλλα 18 κύρια ονόματα για να δηλώσουν το _πέος_]
αρχές 18ου αι. μέχρι σήμερα: *συνουσιάζομαι* (ενεργητικά), *αποπλανώ* [από τη σημασία _roger_ = _πέος_ παραπάνω] — το ρήμα δίνει και ουσιαστικό με το _to do a roger_ (= to roger)
μέσα 18ου - τέλη 19ου αι.: *κριός* [από _roger_ = _ταύρος_, ό.π.]
Όσον αφορά τη χρήση του _Roger_ στο φωνητικό αλφάβητο για να δηλωθεί το γράμμα R (εξ ου και η σημασία «received»), βρισκόταν σε χρήση στις Η.Π.Α. από το 1941 και, από το 1943 και η RAF (ένεκα Β' Π.Π. και κοινών επιχειρήσεων) το υιοθετεί, αντικαθιστώντας το _Robert_ που είχε μέχρι τότε. Ευτυχώς, η δυνατότητα των φυλών της Κοινοπολιτείας να εκφέρουν με την πομπώδη προφορά τους το «Ρότζα» σταματά ανεπιστρεπτί το 1956, οπότε και υιοθετείται παγκοσμίως το _Romeo_. Κι έτσι μένουν να 'χουν μόνο το «Νοβέμπα», το οποίο όμως το καταλαβαίνουν κι οι χήνες ήδη από το /vem/ πως πρόκειται για το γράμμα Ν. Το _Roger_ ούτως ή άλλως δεν έκανε κττμγ διότι έφερε όλη του τη σημαντική πληροφορία (το αρκτικό R) με τρόπο που δεν ήταν απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι θα γινόταν αντιληπτός από τον ακροατή, λόγω των http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Rhymes:English:-%C9%92d%CA%92%C9%99(r).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 4, 2016)

Πάντα σκεφτόμουν ότι το φωνητικό αλφάβητο απλώς το απομνημονεύεις και το σημαντικό εκεί είναι να μη μοιάζουν οι 26 λέξεις μεταξύ τους, αλλά φυσικά βοηθάει και το να μη μοιάζουν ιδιαίτερα και με άσχετες λέξεις. Ενδιαφέρων ο σύνδεσμος των ομοιοκατάληκτων που παραθέτετε, Ζαζούλα, αλλά επειδή είναι ημιτελής (και πλέον άκυρος) παραθέτω τον νέο εδώ προς αποφυγήν ταλαιπωρίας τού όποιου ενδιαφερομένου.

Ως προς την απόδοση του _Rogerius_ ως Ρογήρου, απορώ που δεν σκέφτηκα νωρίτερα να το ψάξω το θέμα —γνώριμο το όνομα και η ιστορική προσωπικότητα που το φέρει, αλλά με παρασύρει το ένστικτό μου και απλώς μεταγράφω αυτό που βλέπω στα ελληνικά. Τολμώ να πω ότι το παρόν νήμα θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε «πακέτο νέων μελών» με οδηγίες για την καλύτερη πλοήγηση και την τήρηση των τοπικών ηθών και εθίμων. (Άλλωστε μοιάζει στ' αλήθεια συναρπαστική η ιστορία των εν ανατολαίς Νορμανδών και του Βασιλείου της Σικελίας, και οπωσδήποτε περισσότερο από εκείνη των εξαδέλφων τους στην Αγγλία, με την οποία είμαι λίγο πιο εξοικειωμένος.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Τολμώ να πω ότι το παρόν νήμα θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε «πακέτο νέων μελών» με οδηγίες για την καλύτερη πλοήγηση και την τήρηση των τοπικών ηθών και εθίμων. ...


Για τα τοπικά ήθη και έθιμα, Δούκα, δες εκεί γενικά και εκεί ειδικότερα.


----------

